# Today's Turnings....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well the wife left for 4 days and I took today and Monday off to do some turning for Christmas gifts. Today I turned 6 pens... well let's say that is what will make the gift line up. 2 kits with bad parts... really hacked me off and on that I buggered up  But here are todays... still have a couple more to turn tomorrow. 

They include brown dyed box elder burl "comfort slimline, gold dyed box elder burl comfort, spalted maple burl comfort slimline, cocobolo "sierra", east india rosewood sierra and a olivewood Euro. Please forgive the dirty back drop, I didn't notice it until after the photos were taken.

Thanks for looking  

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Challaghan
Very nice pens Corey. Looks like you know what your doing when taking a picture too. Do you turn pens only or do you do any bowl work at all?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Mitch! I am not a bowl turner but I do like to turn boxes and vases, goblets and other small junk  I have lot's of practice taking photos of miniature figures, model railroads etc. Just a 200. digital camera ... with good macro capabilities and getting all the settings right. No special lighting, just taken under the shop lights. Some day I will upgrade the lathe to a little bigger one .. but not to a full size lathe. Probably will go with the General Maxi when I do. But I still need to get a jointer and planer before I do that! 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
I thought when I looked at your pictures on your pens that you knew your way around a camera. The pictures looked professional. I know nothing about cameras and photography. Do you mind if I ask you what state your from Corey? Your talking of needing a jointer. I have 2 that I will never use. Same for the Planers I have. Right before I got into turning I bought the new DeWalt portable planer but never used it once. The other DeWalt is still good but I won't be using it. Maybe I shouldn't be saying this. Makes it look like I am trying to sell something. I'm not. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Corey you did a great job on those pens. Mighty fine work. I really like the Sierra's. Very classy.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mitch I am in Council Bluffs Iowa, accross the river from Omaha, Ne. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

VERY nice pens Corey you do nice work Bud... 


==========





challagan said:


> Well the wife left for 4 days and I took today and Monday off to do some turning for Christmas gifts. Today I turned 6 pens... well let's say that is what will make the gift line up. 2 kits with bad parts... really hacked me off and on that I buggered up  But here are todays... still have a couple more to turn tomorrow.
> 
> They include brown dyed box elder burl "comfort slimline, gold dyed box elder burl comfort, spalted maple burl comfort slimline, cocobolo "sierra", east india rosewood sierra and a olivewood Euro. Please forgive the dirty back drop, I didn't notice it until after the photos were taken.
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words. The old back is hurting from standing at the lathe for several hours. Gonna have to take it easy today. Forgot to mention, these pens are finishless.... just polished wood which is what I like best theses days. Micro Meshed to 12000 and TSW wax. I was also dissapointed on the brown box elder one how the dye was so much lighter on the lower barrel. They are cut from the same blank, hard to believe... but that is the way of dyed wood. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent job as in everything you do Corey. The bare wood idea make them unique and hard to beat the feel of real wood which is rare these days.

Take it easy on the back today or you may not finish the marathon


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Just breathtaking Corey, I would find it hard to part with any of them. I think a small LASER cutter should be you're next purchase, I once watched a pen being engraved in one, the pen was clipped into a simple jig, the logo and text set-up in the computer and in front of our very eyes it was completed in a matter of seconds. The guy who gave the demonstration had set up a business in his garage and appeared to be making a fair living out of it, just a thought Corey, it would fit in nicely with you're insurance job and give you the funds to build an extension to you're shop and fully equip it! Forgive the Sunday morning ramblings of an old man.


----------

